# NY Times Article on Goat Packing



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Some great press here! 

http://travel.nytimes.com/2013/06/1...mile-trek-with-a-4-year-old-boy.html?hpw&_r=0


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Great article and great press for pack goats!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome, I want to go!


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Great article. Of course, whenever anyone who know me (and my goats) sees or hears anything on goat packing, I get a phone call. "Hey, you'll never believe what I just read..." What they meant to say was "Who knew, there ARE other people out there as crazy as you; we all thought you were the only one!" I'm sure you've all been there.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Great article. Clay has been great for our sport...obsession.



rifleman said:


> Great article. Of course, whenever anyone who know me (and my goats) sees or hears anything on goat packing, I get a phone call. "Hey, you'll never believe what I just read..." What they meant to say was "Who knew, there ARE other people out there as crazy as you; we all thought you were the only one!" I'm sure you've all been there.


LOL, I have been getting that a lot lately. I had a conversation with an avid hunter this last week. He says "You have goats? Seriously? Who has goats anymore?"

I said I do. Then relayed the benefit and why to packing with goats. I'm not sure he will start anytime soon but it sure got him thinking.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love it! I never knew you could train goats to pack until I joined this forum, and was so curious about it. now I've decided that i want a pack goat one day. even talked my bf into agreement (he loves hiking. i do too, but i hate carrying things). one day, one day.....


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

You're going to love it...no time like the present. ;-)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah...the goats here are no where near conformationally correct to throw a pack on them, and I don't think people here would appreciate hiking with a goat. they have enough issues if you bring a dog along.......


----------

